# Luther's commentary on the sentences?



## py3ak (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anyone here have access to a copy of Luther's commentary on the _Sentences_? It would be very helpful for a project I am currently working on if I could see what he said about Book I, Distinction 17, especially Articles 1 &2, about the Holy Spirit being the love with which we love God and one another.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 1, 2014)

Ruben,

I am trying to track this down for you; what is the full-title of the book you are looking for?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks, Daniel! The work in question was Luther's marginal notes in his copy of Lombard's _Sententiarum Libri iv_ that he made in connection with becoming a _Sententiarius_. They are imperfectly transcribed in _D. Martin Luthers Werke, 9_: pp 28-94 (the Weimar edition). Clearly the section I want should be pretty small. If I can't have that, I'll have to try to track down:
Philip Rosemann, _The Story of a Great Medieval Book_
Paul Vignaux, _Luther, commentateur des sentences_
Josef Wieneke, _Luther und Petrus Lombardus_

Admittedly at that point I may decide that antiquarianism is for eccentric and wealthy English gentlemen.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2014)

Bumping to see if anyone has access to v.9 of the Weimar edition of Luther's _Werke_. If not, I can possibly make do with the discussion on pp.180-183 of Philip Rosemann's _The Story of a Great Medieval Book_ (the preview naturally stops at p.180). If anyone is able to help out it would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 4, 2014)

Here it is 

The 8th sub-line in the left side menu will take you right to his annotations on Lombard's Sentences. You can even cut and paste it...


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2014)

Phil, you are a treasure!


----------



## Phil D. (Mar 4, 2014)

Ruben, here is the book format. I thought it might be helpful in deciphering the various connections in the text.


----------

